# Am I mad?



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently lost my wife and I am thinking of moving my son (11 yo) and I to Spain somewhere nr Malaga. A dream I had when my wife was alive.

I plan to rent a small place and put him in one of the international schools. I have one in mind having visited it last year which was ideal. 

I have a bit of money and a little business back in the UK which I can take a small steady income from so wont be looking for work thankfully. However a reasonable fast internet connection would be required.

However after reading a number of posts on this site I am beginning to think I might be mad. 

Any advice? Could we make a fresh start and make it work?

BTW: I don't speak Spanish that well as my wife was always the one that did the talking when things got tricky. 

u101


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mad ?, no IMO. 

For sure you should just rent here & after a year or so you will then know just how things are panning out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unixuser101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently lost my wife and I am thinking of moving my son (11 yo) and I to Spain somewhere nr Malaga. A dream I had when my wife was alive.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

apart from all the problems Spain is having - which to be fair wouldn't affect you much if you have an income from elsewhere............

tell me to butt out if you want, but when my husband died 15 months ago, I considered taking my daughters back to the UK after more than 8 years of living here in Spain - I thought that maybe having family around might be better for them than staying here 

my husband had died in the UK en-route home to Spain - so we went there, had the funeral there & ended up staying for a month - the girls loved being with their cousins, which was the main reason I thought of returning there

we came back to Spain & real life - & slowly I realised that the familiarity of our lives here was what we needed - & still need, so we're all very glad that we stayed

all I'm saying is - maybe this isn't the right time to make such a drastic life change?


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Xabiachia, feel free to butt in all you want. 

My parents have already said its too soon as well, however I think I am at a crossroads in my life, the death of wife has made me realize life is too short and one should sometimes follow your dreams. 

A simply life in the sun with my son going to a good school is all I desire at this stage. 

Plan A is to move this summer when school has finished.

u101


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unixuser101 said:


> Thanks Xabiachia, feel free to butt in all you want.
> 
> My parents have already said its too soon as well, however I think I am at a crossroads in my life, the death of wife has made me realize life is too short and one should sometimes follow your dreams.
> 
> ...


lol - we're sitting here freezing with torrential rain outside & the internet going on & off ..............

my elder daughter is en-route to Latvia on an educational exchange - the weather is better there than here atm...


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

lol , yeah its 22C and sunny outside , think it must be the warmest day of the year here today in the UK. Intetnet not bad either. 

Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Good evening unisexer,
I don't usually reply to people asking for advice to move to Spain since I have only been here for nine months or so and am much older than I assume you are. But, you write that you have enough money to live here and have worked out where you want to be, then I think that it would be a lovely change for both you and your child. I can imagine that you are both sad and doing the routine things of family life without your wife and which your child must feel in his own way. Yes, change your life around and that of your child. Use the next few months taking courses in Spanish, although the accents vary greatly, the basic grammar is the same and Spanish people are super duper.
Yes, rent for a year while you both find your feet and decide that you are happy where you are and want to settle there and of course you can still be looking around.
I know Brits get a bit uptight about their kids' education in the sense that they worry if a child will lose a year or repeat, believe me, when they enter further education who is going to ask if a child had to repeat year 3 or 4 or 6? That comment was made to me by the Director of the French Lycee where my son entered at 4 and at 5 had to repeat the year and where I scurried, very worried, when the school suggested that he should repeat a year the so laid back Director in those times said, forget it, as long as your child understands what is being said to him then we don't care if he doesn't want to reply at length considering he already has two other languages. Well, how right the man was. 
Good luck


----------



## the bandit (Aug 21, 2012)

nice weather there at the moment


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest that if you do move to Spain you keep your options in the UK open, so that, if the need arises you can go back with relative ease. I'm sure its an adventure that you and your son need right now, so give it a shot!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

When is the right time, Im doing it myself, Im moving there next week, a fresh start for me too, I decided that if I want a different life, I have to do something about it, Im not saying it will be easy, I dont know that but Im sure going to make the effort. My husband died 12 years ago and I have been like a wandering gypsy, going from one disaster to another but had enough of that so made the decision to do it. Go with what your heart tells you, if you have an income and you think you can cope with it, why not. I wish you all the best in the world. 

carolle.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

and one other thing, if I can do it, anyone can do it circumstances permitting, and there are some very nice people on the forum who will offer advice and help.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Silly comment that presumably came from a serious question


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Justina said:


> Silly comment that presumably came from a serious question



Which silly comment would that be lol???

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Did I make a silly comment, Im not aware of it, please enlighten me, what I said was from the heart, so how is it silly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Did I make a silly comment, Im not aware of it, please enlighten me, what I said was from the heart, so how is it silly


 I dont think you did Carolle - what you said was perfect!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thanks jojo*

Im really surprised at what she said, cant think why she made those comments, I really am not a silly person and tried to be honest in my opinions. Wouldnt suggest anything silly to anyone, after all who am I to have an opinion lol


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Buena suerte. Good luck!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't mean to offend you but I think it was pawh that came up with an irrelevant comment on the weather which seemed, to me at least, to be a diversion from a serious question. I think it was Carol too who sounds offended. I should have got back to the forum last night, but closed down and went to read a book.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Justina said:


> I didn't mean to offend you but I think it was pawh that came up with an irrelevant comment on the weather which seemed, to me at least, to be a diversion from a serious question. I think it was Carol too who sounds offended. I should have got back to the forum last night, but closed down and went to read a book.


No worries, one persons "silly" is someone elses "serious" !!!! The weather is important to many who look to move to Spain - those who live there know that the cold winters, cold houses, torrential rains and the "too hot" summers arent the be all and end all! As Brits, we do like to talk about weather dont we lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Justina its fine, a weather comment lol got the wrong end of the stick, my apologies to you. I did notice the weather comment but didnt give it much thought to be honest.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you both cos I was quite shocked this morning that I could have been so silly. I sent off my comment thinking that it would come up immediately while you two had presumably just sent your perfectly sympathetic comments, so hence my silly comment. I will most certainly make sure that I don't do it again. Yes, our Brit obsession with the weather seems to be built into our DNA. There are plenty of countries with very cold winters, but Britain seems to come tops with really disappointing summers.
Cheers.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*no worries*

absoloutly no problem justina, just a misunderstanding, we all can do that easily.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Justina said:


> Thank you both cos I was quite shocked this morning that I could have been so silly. I sent off my comment thinking that it would come up immediately while you two had presumably just sent your perfectly sympathetic comments, so hence my silly comment. I will most certainly make sure that I don't do it again. Yes, our Brit obsession with the weather seems to be built into our DNA. There are plenty of countries with very cold winters, but Britain seems to come tops with really disappointing summers.
> Cheers.



Well the summer in the UK was yesterday I think and thats it!! over! lol!!! A lovely day followed by ....... cold and rain today! Ah well, at least my UK house has central heating, carpets and insulation lol!!!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*summer*

Jojo you will just have to come back to spain then soon wont you lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Jojo you will just have to come back to spain then soon wont you lol


 We're working on it - its finding the time lol!!! We're going to France in a couple of weeks for a friends party, but after that............????? I will find you when we do tho!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*great*

And I look forward to meeting you when that happens. thanks jojo


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for some positive comments. I guess I am not mad after all. 

Dose anyone know if there are any resources on determining broadband speed for any particular location like BT have in the UK. This will most likely determine where I live and the school. Or is bit hit and miss. I see Telephonica dose VDSL is there guide to areas that have this? 

The school I looked at was Sunland International near Cartama.. any good. I saw it last year ansd spoke to the headmaster and I was pretty impressed. However this selection is not set in stone and I will look at others when I go out in July. 

u101


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

unixuser101 said:


> Thanks guys for some positive comments. I guess I am not mad after all.
> 
> Dose anyone know if there are any resources on determining broadband speed for any particular location like BT have in the UK. This will most likely determine where I live and the school. Or is bit hit and miss. I see Telephonica dose VDSL is there guide to areas that have this?
> 
> ...



Mine went to Sunlands a few years ago. It then went thru a bad time, bad teachers, owing money, failing exams..... we took our kids out. the school was then bought out by Nova school and as far as I know its now improved??! I hope so - the year above my sons year all failed each and every one of their A levels!!!!! Is Mr/dr(?) Wooley still the headmaster???

Jo xxx


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

unixuser101 said:


> Thanks guys for some positive comments. I guess I am not mad after all.
> 
> Dose anyone know if there are any resources on determining broadband speed for any particular location like BT have in the UK. This will most likely determine where I live and the school. Or is bit hit and miss. I see Telephonica dose VDSL is there guide to areas that have this?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I'm moving over to CDS this year also and a member on this site, Thrax, gave me the following useful info on Broadband in the region as my business relies on good internet connection.....hope this helps
"We recommend Broadband 4 Spain (Wireless Broadband) http://www.broadband4spain.com/documents/27.html who have a download of around 8 - 10 mbps and up of 1 mbps. They can also provide a telephone service with a Spanish 'landline' number and also a UK number so people in UK can call you for local call rates, or if their package offers free local calls then it's free!!"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Filsh said:


> Hi there,
> I'm moving over to CDS this year also and a member on this site, Thrax, gave me the following useful info on Broadband in the region as my business relies on good internet connection.....hope this helps
> "We recommend Broadband 4 Spain (Wireless Broadband) Wireless Broadband who have a download of around 8 - 10 mbps and up of 1 mbps. They can also provide a telephone service with a Spanish 'landline' number and also a UK number so people in UK can call you for local call rates, or if their package offers free local calls then it's free!!"


We used wireless broadband as well, supplied by Acox Network Solutions They tend to deal with west of Malaga and were great - the same deal!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jojo,

Thanks for the heads up on Sunland. Yep I think it was Mr Wooley that I spoke to last year. They were fully Nova when I went there. He did concede that things were on the mend after having lost a number of children. Do you have any other recommendation or heard of better in a different area. The GCSE results I saw at the time were better then my sons current school. 

u101


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

As for broadband, wireless internet isn't going to cut it as the latency is too big for what I need. 

So its fixed line ADSL or better VDSL if I can get it. 

u101


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

unixuser101 said:


> Jojo,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on Sunland. Yep I think it was Mr Wooley that I spoke to last year. They were fully Nova when I went there. He did concede that things were on the mend after having lost a number of children. Do you have any other recommendation or heard of better in a different area. The GCSE results I saw at the time were better then my sons current school.
> 
> u101


Apparently "Sunnyview" in Torremolinos is good. After Sunlands mine went to "The British College" in Benalmadena - a bit of a trek from where we were in Alhaurin de la Torre, so we moved to Benalmadena. Altho they've finished the new road now! Heres a list of NABSS schools, which is the best guide to go on Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Thank you both cos I was quite shocked this morning that I could have been so silly. I sent off my comment thinking that it would come up immediately while you two had presumably just sent your perfectly sympathetic comments, so hence my silly comment. I will most certainly make sure that I don't do it again. Yes, our Brit obsession with the weather seems to be built into our DNA. There are plenty of countries with very cold winters, but Britain seems to come tops with really disappointing summers.
> Cheers.


click the







button before replying - it makes it clear who you're talking to


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jojo,

After you posted, I contacted the British College in Benalmadena. What was your experience of the school with your kids. 

u101


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been told that broadband4spain are better, and if you pay some extra you get a landline too and international calls are free. So thats what Im going to get but have to get my residency and nie first. There are a few things to do when I get there but with help and advice im getting there, and one guy said to me, treat each day like an adventure, so guess what, thats what im going to do. Hope you make the right decision for you and your son.

regards carolle.


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Carolleb - thanks also. 

I am concerned about the delay between what you press and it being displayed. For normal people half a second dosnt make a problem. I have to remote into servers around the world and if the mouse or terminal session was that slooooooow it a real pain. So latency is more important to me then download bandwidth. Not to say that isn't important as well. 

Also wireless is shared medium and is easily "disturbed", wont say anymore. But you wont want me to be next door or sharing the same node with me lol!

Fixed line is all I am considering. 

u101


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I understand but worth a look, at a few options Im sure if you google broadband4spain, they have a site and maybe u would understand it better than me, its in english by the way


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

jojo said:


> Mine went to Sunlands a few years ago. It then went thru a bad time, bad teachers, owing money, failing exams..... we took our kids out. the school was then bought out by Nova school and as far as I know its now improved??! I hope so - the year above my sons year all failed each and every one of their A levels!!!!! Is Mr/dr(?) Wooley still the headmaster???
> 
> Jo xxx


No.


----------



## PH04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi, I am looking into moving to Benalmadena with my husband and 9 year old daughter next year. We have been for a visit and are going again in January. We like the area around paloma park and would like to know which state schools are in that area?


----------



## unixuser101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

Cant really help as my so goes to the British College in Torremulle now. Hope someone else on the forum helps you out with some advice. 

My son's future lies in the UK, not Spain. I wanted to be sure he had qualifications he could take back home with, either to find a job or go to University. 

Paloma Park area would'nt be my first choice either. Don't get me wrong the park is nice but its a bit too built up with tower blocks for me.

Good luck

Dave


----------

